
The Indian state, Kerala, flattened its coronavirus curve; lesson for the world - Brajeshwar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/aggressive-testing-contact-tracing-cooked-meals-how-the-indian-state-of-kerala-flattened-its-coronavirus-curve/2020/04/10/3352e470-783e-11ea-a311-adb1344719a9_story.html
======
cmrajan
Kerala is in the forefront of most of the social indicators among Indian
states [1] and in general has better disaster management. [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala_model)

